# Flextone echo HD e call??



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone know if its any good?
Seems to be priced reasonably


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No idea, I have only seen them in stores.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never heard one, I have seen quite a few used ones for sale though, so they might not be so great. I might just wait and save for a Foxpro if I were you.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

I looked online, people seem to like them. 
They say sound quilty is good, some people have had the remote not work properly, but has been replaced without a question and has worked flawlessly

It comes with 100 sounds vs 24 from the cheapest FoxPro im seeing on amazon

It has a 12 hour battery life, all you have to do is plug it into the wall when it needs juice. http://www.wildlifecallers.com/blog/2010/12/flextone-er1-echo-hd-predator-call-game-caller-good-early-customer-reviews/ here's a review of it.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone have anything to say about it?

I don't think I can spend that much money on a FoxPro right now and I'd really like an e caller


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well to tell the truth if thats all you can afford, dont worry about it. I dont know what it costs but there are others that run $50 to 70 also.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's $135.00


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats not much below the foxpro wildfire, if I was going to try and go cheaper I would go with something else or just wait and save another $50 to get a foxpro. JMO


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Are the FoxPro calls really that good?

Also, I found a flextone echo for $89


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, the Foxpro's are and made in the U.S. Look on Craigslist, you might be able to find one there. Ebay should also have some used ones. Maybe check Foxpros site for remanufactured calls too as they're cheaper. You may only get 24 sounds but you can customize them with whatever sounds you like. I don't know about anyone else but I don't really need 100 different sounds. I use hand calls more than anything as they don't fail unless they freeze up and then I use an open reed.


----------

